# Hilfe bei TuneUp 2007



## DBHMaverick (8 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit Tune Up 2007 auf einem meiner Rechner. Seit dem ich das Programm istalliert habe. Will mein Rechner unregelmäßig eine Onlineverbindung eingehen obwohl ich absolut alles was zu finden war deaktiviert habe geht das nicht weg selbst nachdem ich Tune Up deinstalliert habe ist das noch da. Wenn Jemand eine idee hat bitte melden:

Gruß
Mav

P.S. der Rechner Selbst hängt übrigens auch nicht am internet


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei TuneUp 2007*

Kenne  das Programm nicht. Die Berichte im WW sind eigentlich einhellig positiv.  

Mein Vermutung ist eher, dass es M$ (XP/Vista)  ist, das "nach Hause" telefonieren will 
Im WWW ist jedenfalls  nichts über ein derartiges Verhalten von  TuneUp 2007 zu finden.


----------



## DBHMaverick (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei TuneUp 2007*

Danke Captain aber das nach hause Telefonieren von Win XP hab ich eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen da ich alles was zu finden war und mit Onlineverbindung zu tun hat bei XP deaktiviert habe. Vieleicht stimmt das was ich jetzt sage nicht unbedingt ernsthaft aber ich glaube von mir das ich WinXp schon so oft bei anderen Rechnern umgebastelt habe das mir XP bezogen keine verbindungsmöglichkeit entgangen ist.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei TuneUp 2007*

Dann schau doch mal, wohin die Reise gehen soll. Mit TCPView wird angezeigt, welcher Prozess da gerade eine Verbindung herstellt.


----------

